# Looking to buy a mk3 - Spec?



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi, we have owned mk1 TT roadster and a mk2 TT TDI Coupe.

Looking to buy a mk3 with a budget of £20,000. Has to be white and S-Line Spec. Currently undecided on diesel or petrol - Opinions??

Also what will be standard spec wise on a S-Line? Are all the dash colour screens? all got bluetooth? All Xenon headlights with LED?

Presume heated seats are extra? Any other "Must Haves"?

Thanks


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Recently bought mine approved used from Audi. Went for the 2.0 Petrol as it's faster than the diesel and more than economical enough for me.

Audi were quite mean on the standard spec particularly with early cars. I've got rear PDC, auto lights/ wipers and heated seats which were all options and I wouldn't really want to be without. I'd have liked cruise control and the armrest which now seems to be standard on newer TTs. Climate control and Nav are also expensive options, I've had the latter retrofitted and having to live without the former even though it was standard on the Mk2!

I went Sport trim as it didn't look like S-Line adds anything functional, just the body kit and nicer alloys

Good luck


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi
Virtual Cockpit with Bluetooth is standard on all mk3's but sat nav is an option, In MY17 S-Line trim included LED lights, auto wipers, cruise control, rear PDC and 19" wheels as standard but not climate or heated seats so it would be worth stretching to that year if you can . 
I have climate on mine but imho heated seats aren't necessary on coupe's (and vice versa for roadsters)

I test drove both types of fuel and went 2L petrol which gives 30-35mpg in fairly quick mixed driving conditions. I felt the drive and noise suited the type of car the TT is better but both are good engines so it would be down to miles per year really as the diesel was 15mpg better.

Good luck with your search


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

I wouldn't be without heated seats in any car - its a must in the UK. Options i'd insist on are S-Tronic (therefore i think you'll have to buy petrol as you're not buying new), armrest and heated seats. The rest of the options are nice to have but not a must. You can use your smartphone for Sat Nav and the tech pack is a gimmick/useless.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks very much guys. I'm going to "Motorpoint" on Sunday. They have a white S-Line in Petrol and diesel so will be ideal for me to test both. I drive around 8,000 miles a year so either are viable.

So Xenon and LED not standard? This is a must for me as IMO they transform the car


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Craig_09 said:


> So Xenon and LED not standard? This is a must for me as IMO they transform the car


Base model has Xenons as standard
S Line model has LED as standard
Matrix LED is an option

LED lights are excellent. Not tried Matrix


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Craig_09 said:


> Hi, we have owned mk1 TT roadster and a mk2 TT TDI Coupe.
> 
> Looking to buy a mk3 with a budget of £20,000. Has to be white and S-Line Spec. Currently undecided on diesel or petrol - Opinions??
> 
> ...


Download the brochure from Audi's website - it's all in there :wink:

I'd say B&O, Privacy Glass and especially the Tech Pack are must haves. The satnav is a key feature of the Virtual Dash. Using a Smart Phone instead - really... I wish my eyes were that good and you risk a fine if you start to touch that phone.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Just had a Google of motorpoint, as I'm wary of car supermarkets. The latest reviews are quite scathing.

Doesn't mean your example would be bad. Just go in with your eyes open and check the car very carefully, including paperwork and servicing. Internals not so much of a concern as it should still have warranty.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

You need to get the options that are important to you - for example the majority will say s-tronic is a must but we specced manual for my wife's car. You already have two conflicting views on tech pack.

You don't say how long you plan to keep the car and whether you are paying cash or financing. Some extras will pay you back on re-sale and some won't.

Our experience for our car is that the virtual cockpit, tech pack and sat-nav all combine really well to make the car really 'up to date' technically - I don't think these features will be dated in a couple of years and even in five years time will be appealing to second hand buyers whereas a car without might be undesirable.

For me, the B&O and heated seats would also be very important options.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks guys, Hoping not buy from motorpoint but as they have petrol and diesel there I thought it would be ideal to use them to test both. I hate sales men so hoping to buy privately, preferably off a forum member.

Not many for sale private. One has come up for sale on eBay with loads of extras, b+o, s tronic, Quattro, super sport seats but has 33,500 and is £20,690.. slightly too high mileage? Does look perfect tho on the 20" wheels.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Craig_09 said:


> Thanks guys, Hoping not buy from motorpoint but as they have petrol and diesel there I thought it would be ideal to use them to test both. I hate sales men so hoping to buy privately, preferably off a forum member.
> 
> Not many for sale private. One has come up for sale on eBay with loads of extras, b+o, s tronic, Quattro, super sport seats but has 33,500 and is £20,690.. slightly too high mileage? Does look perfect tho on the 20" wheels.


With you doing lower than average mileage I would have thought you were well placed to get a slightly higher mile bargain. By the time you sell it it'll have become average (assuming it's not MUCH higher mileage).


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Craig_09 said:


> Thanks guys, Hoping not buy from motorpoint but as they have petrol and diesel there I thought it would be ideal to use them to test both. I hate sales men so hoping to buy privately, preferably off a forum member.
> 
> Not many for sale private. One has come up for sale on eBay with loads of extras, b+o, s tronic, Quattro, super sport seats but has 33,500 and is £20,690.. slightly too high mileage? Does look perfect tho on the 20" wheels.


Been looking at same one, guy has told me it's being traded in this weekend. He's been offered 20k trade in so hoping to make cheeky 500 in his words.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looking at same car :lol: close to me but would mean disposing of my tts via a buying agency. It's a good looking car not a bargain though. Similar car on eBay 6 months newer been on for ages, same with a few dealer cars, one in the borders dealer car less miles been on for good few months, approved cars at 22k ish it's a good spec but worth the price? Not sure


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

bhoy78 said:


> Looking at same car  close to me but would mean disposing of my tts via a buying agency. It's a good looking car not a bargain though. Similar car on eBay 6 months newer been on for ages, same with a few dealer cars, one in the borders dealer car less miles been on for good few months, approved cars at 22k ish it's a good spec but worth the price? Not sure


Agreed its not a bargain, but is priced absolutely right.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Went to see the TDI and petrol at motorpoint. Very disappointed by the noise of the TDI, my 2011 TT TDI was much quieter... it's totally put me off the diesel version.

Lovely car and first mk3 I've seen up close..looks so much more agressive in the flesh. Currently debating do I need to spend £20k or do i go for a mark 2 TTS (if I can find an immaculate example)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

What would you be looking for in a tts? Mine is a 62 plate, black edition, 30k miles stronic, high spec, tts plate and as clean as can be. I keep thinking about going for a mk3 but not 100% decided yet.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Craig_09 said:


> Went to see the TDI and petrol at motorpoint. Very disappointed by the noise of the TDI, my 2011 TT TDI was much quieter... it's totally put me off the diesel version.
> 
> Lovely car and first mk3 I've seen up close..looks so much more agressive in the flesh. Currently debating do I need to spend £20k or do i go for a mark 2 TTS (if I can find an immaculate example)


Personally I'd hold out and wait for a good petrol MarkIII in budget.

I had a Mark II and absolutely loved it until the Mark III. Just couldn't resist the new interior and updated look.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> What would you be looking for in a tts? Mine is a 62 plate, black edition, 30k miles stronic, high spec, tts plate and as clean as can be. I keep thinking about going for a mk3 but not 100% decided yet.


You're Sounds perfect but if I go TTS it would be around £12k which will be 2008-2009..

Forthay - I'm so fussy with cars it will be difficult to find a clean TTS so think I will have to spend the ££ and get exactly what I want


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Craig_09 said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > What would you be looking for in a tts? Mine is a 62 plate, black edition, 30k miles stronic, high spec, tts plate and as clean as can be. I keep thinking about going for a mk3 but not 100% decided yet.
> ...


Nothing wrong with being fussy but whatever you get I'm sure you'll enjoy so keep us all posted!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Craig_09 said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > What would you be looking for in a tts? Mine is a 62 plate, black edition, 30k miles stronic, high spec, tts plate and as clean as can be. I keep thinking about going for a mk3 but not 100% decided yet.
> ...


No worries Craig, I've had a couple of mk2 TTS so if you see any and want any pointers give me a shout. Would be wary of going towards bottom end of the market but they do represent good value.

I need to decide if I would be happy in a 2.0 quattro, i'd like to as cheaper but realistically would much prefer the Mk3 TTS. The 2.0 Quattro is a nice car so I don't mean that disrespectfully. The technology in the mk3 is miles ahead of the mk2


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Who bought it? Lol

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Donovan2123 said:


> Who bought it? Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


 :lol: thought maybe you!


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Not me, would have if I didn't still have my gti for sale tbh, it was a decent price

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah it was a decent price and a good looking car, big power difference from you're RS though. You might have ended up bored quicker than expected


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Na I don't think I will. First thing I will plan to do is take car to UNICORN for stage 1 and DSG Stage 1.

The TTRS was very rapid but tbh I never really ever used power, and it's the same with Gti I rarely ever use the full power on GTi.

So 300ish will be plenty for UK roads and traffic.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah I know what you mean, mine is also stage 1 but I rarely put the boot down. Well good luck with the sale and the mk3 search.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cheers guys. Sold my Audi A3 tonight so the search is officially on 

Bhoy78 - Thanks a lot I may have a few questions for you then and show you any I'm considering for your opinion


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Craig_09 said:


> Cheers guys. Sold my Audi A3 tonight so the search is officially on
> 
> Bhoy78 - Thanks a lot I may have a few questions for you then and show you any I'm considering for your opinion


Good news Craig, if I can be any help just pm me. Good luck with the search 8)


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Craig_09 said:


> Cheers guys. Sold my Audi A3 tonight so the search is officially on
> 
> Bhoy78 - Thanks a lot I may have a few questions for you then and show you any I'm considering for your opinion


How long did you have it on sale for? My GTi is also on sale since Sunday, only really had one enquiry about it so far but still early days. It's on Autotrader and I believe it is priced fair.

BTW there is another nice white mk3 on eBay but slightly more money and doesn't have ss seats, cruise or heated...

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Had the A3 for sale Friday, sold on Tuesday  was a lovely clean car tho with some nice extras (RS3 Grill, Reverse camera etc)

I had advert on ebay and gumtree.. Sold on Gumtree (Second car ive sold on there now over ebay)

good luck with your sale


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Well done on the A3 sale. Have you looked at this TT? Seems well priced and well specced for a 2.0 TFSI S-Line https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... 2202193072


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

J400uk said:


> Well done on the A3 sale. Have you looked at this TT? Seems well priced and well specced for a 2.0 TFSI S-Line https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... 2202193072


Haha Was hoping no one would see this :wink: I've put a deposit down on it and going to view on Saturday.. 4.5 hour each way so hope she's a nice as they say it is... They haven't listed all the options.. I can spot:

- B&O sound system
- Heated Super Sport Seats 
- Reverse parking sensors
- Digital Climate control
-Armrest?
-Window tints?

Seems well priced to me


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

How much did you sell it for if you don't mind me asking? I have mine just on Autotrader at the moment, listed it Sunday but have only had two calls both offering silly money.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Donovan try eBay? Or tootle now free. Also Arnold Clark buying cars instant quote on website, not cap clean though.

Craig you not bothered about no Quattro or s tronic? There's a cheap red one in main vw dealer up this way, been for sale for ages @ 19450. Fwd manual but neither on my wish list.

White one does look nice car hope it works out for you.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Craig_09 said:


> Haha Was hoping no one would see this :wink: I've put a deposit down on it and going to view on Saturday.. 4.5 hour each way so hope she's a nice as they say it is... They haven't listed all the options.. I can spot:
> 
> - B&O sound system
> - Heated Super Sport Seats
> ...


Nice choice, yeah it's definitely got a bit of spec on it! Good luck on Saturday


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

bhoy78 said:


> Donovan try eBay? Or tootle now free. Also Arnold Clark buying cars instant quote on website, not cap clean though.
> 
> Craig you not bothered about no Quattro or s tronic? There's a cheap red one in main vw dealer up this way, been for sale for ages @ 19450. Fwd manual but neither on my wish list.
> 
> White one does look nice car hope it works out for you.


Tried tootle about 1k off my Autotrader asking as is Arnold Clark. Can't really afford to let it go for much less than I have it advertised for. Hopefully come the weekend I might get some more interest from genuine buyers.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

What sort of money is it? Slow time of year I guess


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

It's here:
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... obcid=soc3

I mean price can't be unrealistic as I got dealers offering me 15200.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice looking car, just time of year that's all. It will go but in recent years I've found AT to be a waste of time. Perhaps that's more to do with being wrong side of the border.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Donovan,
My A3 was up for £7200 and sold for £6500 so not too bad. Your car is on the other end of the market so a lot less potential customers.. This is one of my worries, how difficult will it be to sell my future mk3 TT privately.

bhoy,
Strangely I was only looking at a mk2 with S-tronic and quattro but open on the mk3...

j400,
Thanks, hope it turns out to be mint as im ocd fussy :lol:


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Craig_09 said:


> J400uk said:
> 
> 
> > Well done on the A3 sale. Have you looked at this TT? Seems well priced and well specced for a 2.0 TFSI S-Line https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... 2202193072
> ...


Craig_09.

That looks a really nice example, one thing from the pics though if you look at the side panels on the sport seats airbag is visible on passenger side and there is a gap on the upper part on drivers. Clips are def broken make sure you check this and get them to fix it. There is a massive thread on here about this.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

No sat nav.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Nav can be added very cheaply and easily now, lots of threads on the topic.

I looked this car up today as I was bored, it was supplied by Yeovil Audi and looks to have been serviced by them:
Delivery inspection- 07/01/2015
Inspection- 03/03/2017- 13191 miles

Options from the factory:
Parking system, rear
Front centre armrest
Deluxe Automatic Air Conditioning with integrated digital displays
Privacy glass
Bang & Olufsen Sound System
Heated front seats
Sports seats in Alcantara/leather with S line embossing on the front seats


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Lewis, thanks for pointing that out about the seats.. I have never heard about this problem but looked into it... pressume I would get Audi to do this under warranty rather than the garage I'm buying from.

J400UK - Excellent info thanks very much, how did you do that? will also look into adding the Navigation 

Bit of bad news tonight... The Garage has found a minor oil leak at the back of the engine during the inspection today. This means the car has to go into Audi to be repaired so I cannot view / buy on Saturday.. gutted as I have already booked train tickets etc 
Now I need to decide to have a refund on my deposit or go to view the car when it's repaired


----------



## Lewis4681 (Nov 29, 2016)

Audi will fix under warranty if you dont get the seller to fix, i'd drive it straight to audi dealer and book it in for fix.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cars in Audi being repaired.. will find out next week what the problem was and I'll make my decision from there


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

They should refund the train ticket cost in the meantime


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

In all fairness they have offered to pay for my return trip to view the car, and hoping to haggle a little discount for the inconvenience


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Any update OP, did you go for the car in the end?


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

A very strange and worrying update....

The car was taken to Audi by the seller under warranty to repair the oil leak and they refused warranty Work.. why?

The engine was not the original engine as the numbers are different 

I couldn't believe it!! Lucky escape there I think!!


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow that doesn't sound good! Very odd for a car that new to have had an engine swap. Definitely a lucky escape then...


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

More worryingly is why was engine swap not done at audi? I assume if it had it would be fully documented on there system.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Craig_09 said:


> A very strange and worrying update....
> 
> The car was taken to Audi by the seller under warranty to repair the oil leak and they refused warranty Work.. why?
> 
> ...


Have you considered this one:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2408086332

Reckon he would go 20k maybe even 19k. If you got it for 19k you could then spend 1k and fit Supersport seats. 
Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Donovan2123 said:


> More worryingly is why was engine swap not done at audi? I assume if it had it would be fully documented on there system.


Reminds me of a thread on Pistonheads recently, guy had a newish Golf R and blew his engine. VW refused to repair under warranty as it was deemed to be damage caused by mistreatment rather than manufacturer defect, so he had to fund it himself. Perhaps something similar happened to this TT...


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah crazy how it's had a new engine and not done by Audi, so glad it was found before I bought it.

Been in contact with the seller of that TT, he's fixed on that price sadly.. at £20k I'd buy it as it's got a good spec


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Craig_09 said:


> Yeah crazy how it's had a new engine and not done by Audi, so glad it was found before I bought it.
> 
> Been in contact with the seller of that TT, he's fixed on that price sadly.. at £20k I'd buy it as it's got a good spec


He told me he would accept £20,600 2weeks ago and considering he has had it for sale for almost a month I think you could definitely get it for 20k at a minimum.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

He told me £20,500 minimum without Audi warranty, he reckons Audi have offered him £20k so won't take less than £20,500.

What you think of price? Good spec with matrix led, b&o, quattro and stronic but as private sale I wanted £20k with Audi warranty which I believe costs around £400?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Craig_09 said:


> He told me £20,500 minimum without Audi warranty, he reckons Audi have offered him £20k so won't take less than £20,500.
> 
> What you think of price? Good spec with matrix led, b&o, quattro and stronic but as private sale I wanted £20k with Audi warranty which I believe costs around £400?


I highly doubt he has been offered 20k, more likely 19k trade in. I wouldn't pay more than 20k myself and that would need warranty. It's essentially a 64 plate, and it doesn't have heated seats, Supersport seats, cruise control. Those 3 are a absolute must for me along with matrix lights.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom_mclaren (Jan 10, 2018)

If that's a genuine offer from Audi and it's been on for a month he'd have taken the £20k by now rather than hold out for another £500. Depreciating asset with the mileage going up, the price is only going one way...


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

Rather than start a new thread since it's specifically about the spec of the TTS I got recently.

I absolutely hate privacy glass. It's the one thing that still annoys me when I get in the car. Unless you're driving in a built up area with lots of traffic, night driving is like being in a bloody van - you can't see anything out the back. Thank god it has all the parking sensors on it because i'm having to change where I look backing out of my driveway in the dark because there are no street lights and the house lights don't light up the end of the driveway.

It's such a ridiculous complaint but i'd never spec it on a car in a million years.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

But it looks good :wink:


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

bhoy78 said:


> But it looks good :wink:


 :lol: I think it looks good on black cars, or white ones with other black accents ( but I still wouldn't do it for the annoyance already mentioned). But I don't get it on other colours. My TTS is sepang blue - the wing mirrors, wheels, fuel cap and other accents at the front are all silver...and then black privacy glass...looks kind of jarring to me.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Donovan2123 said:


> Craig_09 said:
> 
> 
> > He told me £20,500 minimum without Audi warranty, he reckons Audi have offered him £20k so won't take less than £20,500.
> ...


£20,495 now

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Had any more luck OP?



antmanbTT said:


> Rather than start a new thread since it's specifically about the spec of the TTS I got recently.
> 
> I absolutely hate privacy glass. It's the one thing that still annoys me when I get in the car. Unless you're driving in a built up area with lots of traffic, night driving is like being in a bloody van - you can't see anything out the back. Thank god it has all the parking sensors on it because i'm having to change where I look backing out of my driveway in the dark because there are no street lights and the house lights don't light up the end of the driveway.
> 
> It's such a ridiculous complaint but i'd never spec it on a car in a million years.


I'm the opposite, this is my first car in a while without privacy glass and I miss it! Would swap my normal glass with you if I could 8)


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Haven't found anything worth viewing at the minute. Pretty limited as I now only want White S-Line with a good spec, auto Quattro for £20k.. wish me luck lol


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

J400uk said:


> Had any more luck OP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God I wish we could swap the privacy glass!


----------

